
Where name of the countries come from [Image] - kingsidharth
http://i.imgur.com/ex6Zu.jpg
======
michael_dorfman
Wow, what a lot of misinformation. I found two mistakes right off the bat...

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
what are they?

~~~
michael_dorfman
Iceland, Norway and Spain are all incorrect.

Iceland has nothing to do with ice; in old Norse it is "Island", and means
(duh) "island."

Norway has nothing to do with "way"; the Norwegian name for Norway is Noreg or
Norge (depending on the language form you use) and in either case means
"Northern Kingdom/Reich".

In the case of Spain, they have picked the most provocative way to phrase one
of the more unlikely etymologies.

And that's just on first glance.

